# Harmonica players..



## GatodeCafe (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a set of harmonicas coming in the mail, and I'm hoping to be able to teach myself some blues/jazz harp shit.

Anybody else dig the harmonica?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 6, 2009)

Andy Partridge is good harmonica player


BOB DYLAN


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2009)

Sure. I don't have a chromatic one yet, just a C harmonica but I use it to impress ppl and play Piano Man with it while I sit at the piano. heheh, showoff, I am.


----------



## Shade Koba (Aug 6, 2009)

I have two C harmonicas, though I cant play shit on em x.x

meh >.>;; I never liked wind instuments anyways XP


----------

